# Worldmark question



## gmarine (Oct 1, 2007)

I got two different answers from WM owners services to this question .

If I dont have any WM credits in my account and put in an ongoing request first with Interval, how much does WM charge me per credit if confirmed to a two bedroom unit? Thanks.


----------



## LLW (Oct 1, 2007)

gmarine said:


> I got two different answers from WM owners services to this question .
> 
> If I dont have any WM credits in my account and put in an ongoing request first with Interval, how much does WM charge me per credit if confirmed to a two bedroom unit? Thanks.



The system is set up to default to 15 cents per credit, but the person who processes it (in the Exchange department) is supposed to change it to 8 cents per credit - that's the answer from an experienced owner on www.wmowners.com. They did for her. Especially if you have not used your one time FAX allowance for red season, or if this is white/blue season.


----------

